
Comparing RDS vs. EC2 for Managing MySQL or MariaDB on AWS - fwlymburner
https://severalnines.com/blog/comparing-rds-vs-ec2-managing-mysql-or-mariadb-aws
======
robertcope
This is a very poorly written ad. I wouldn't have minded so much if it had
started of as a well written comparison of MySQL on RDS vs EC2, but it really
didn't compare that in any sort of depth before jumping into the product
information.

